

Saying “so long” to Google Helpouts - ramonck
https://helpouts.google.com/

======
Rutger24s
Sorry to see Helpouts go. For all Helpout providers that see their business
ended by this decision: we at 24sessions.com are happy to welcome you to our
platform. #heretostay

